# SM Knights of Terra (PIC HEAVY)



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*SM Knights of Terra (NEW PICS)*

Hello everyone. This is my Space Marine army so far. It's based as a second founding of the Ultramarines, and thus have the same color scheme. I have my entire 5500 point army, but so far i've only painted 41 Marines. I was in the Marines, so my army sports a Marine Corps EGA (eagle, globe & anchor) emblem. In keeping with the 'knights' motif I designed my own banner that I will attempt to print into a water slide decal, since I can't paint worth spit. In the banner you'll see that I've used a coat of arms with the EGA on the shield. You'll also see my USMC rank as well as all my awards. First picture you'll see is the concept art for my Marines, second is the banner, followed by pics of how I paint my guys and last some of my Marines. Enjoy.









I'm open to color scheme suggestions on the banner.









A few people asked about my painting, so here's how I do my guys. 1) Trim 5 marines figures at one time. 2) glue the torso to the the legs of all figures, and glue the other pieces to sprues. 3) prime all pieces. 4) paint all the pieces the primary color. (don't worry about joints, it's faster and easier to go over the joints with black paint or ink than to try to avoid them with your armor paint) 5) take all pieces that contain the same color and paint them all with that color. (paint all the eyes red and anything else that's red all at once to save on paint and time.) 6) glue all the pieces together and take pics of your work.









































I know. I'm over complicating it, but I'm new. I can't paint a figure in 20 minutes and make it look [email protected]$$ like some of the vets out there. It still takes me like 3 hours to do one guy. So until i can color inside the lines, I'll do it like this for a while. 

Here are a few of my guys. I'll post more pics as I paint more squads. Notice the "worn in" power fists on my assault squad. For my flame trooper, I used a torch from Warhammer Empire Flagellants Warband set.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Not a bad looking group of marines!
I especially like the flamer, although he could use some sourced lighting effects to make him look really cool!
Only critique would be to try to blend your highlights a bit, as opposed to the pure "line" of highlighting.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

What do you mean you cant pain worht spit? I couldnt do it that well if I DID take 3 hours. These guys are AWSOME! I like the flamer with the flames. Do you have more fluff? Named charictors? (Things for a diferent section, but I'm currious) 

Also, Welcome to heresy.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

brilliant mate  keep it up +Rep


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

nice on the painting, keep up the good work and always take as long as you feel you need. and your chapter would be considered 2nd founding as that the 1st founding is the original legions. but other than that good work.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For early steps into painting, you're off to a great start! If you want to tidy up the highlights, since you're using only a single stage highlight, you might want to try giving the model a light wash of asurmen blue (GW's blue wash.) It'll help blend the highlight in with the basecoat, so the highlights won't be as exaggerated. A very light drybrush of mithril silver on the edges of the gold bits will really bring out their detail, as well.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

good on you they look great keep up the good work


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice looking, good luck on the decals. I have never printed them off but I am sure you ask around you can find some people who have.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

These look really good for starting off. They look better than some of my early stuff.

I would suggest either a highlight, or a wash on the metals, maybe both. Try a brown wash on the gold (I use the OLD chestnut ink), and a black wash on the silvers. It will fill in the crevices and give you more depth.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> What do you mean you cant pain worht spit? I couldnt do it that well if I DID take 3 hours. These guys are AWSOME! I like the flamer with the flames. Do you have more fluff? Named charictors? (Things for a diferent section, but I'm currious)
> 
> Also, Welcome to heresy.


I meant that I couldn't paint a banner unless my Chapter emblem was a happy face. I've seen some amazing banners out there. I'll be about 4 years before I'm good enough to paint my own banner. And, no. No more fluff yet, just a basic general idea.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the flamer


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i have to be annoying and say that there seems to be an illegal number of powerfists in the assault squad 

sorry if im wrong!

M


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Great look so far. Only suggestion is some shading on the eye lenses. Some of them seem too flat and bright. It might just be the camera though.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work. Nice job on the flamer dude! And..., great pics. You can really appreciate the effort that you put into these guys with such clear pictures. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking nice - the only possible suggestion I could make is that the eyes look a little off to me.

You might want to try going back with some blue and reducing the eyes to just the eye panel, then doing a bit of shading and highlighting on them so it's not just a bright red blob.

Best way I've found for this is to get an unpainted marine head so you can be sure where the edges of the eyes are if the paint is a bit thick, then get a really thin brush and carefully paint blue over the edges of the red until they're back to eye shape.

Hope this helps, otherwise these are looking awesome 


Also a picky fluff thing - if they're a successor Ultramarine chapter, they can't be first founding, as this was the founding of the original legions. It would be a 2nd founding chapter, created from the Ultramarines when all the original legions were split to chapters.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, excellent job.

I would also suggest that you make the eyes a tad smaller however as they REALLY draw attention away from the rest of the models.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*Eyes ^_^*



The Wraithlord said:


> Very nice work, excellent job.
> 
> I would also suggest that you make the eyes a tad smaller however as they REALLY draw attention away from the rest of the models.


lol, I know. Everyone seems to be saying the same thing. It's actually not as bad as it seem. I put a thin coat of GW 'Ardcoat (gloss varnish) to give it a true "glass" finish to it. It looks pretty [email protected]$$ on the models but it REALLY reflect the light on the pictures. It makes them look HUGE.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*Fist F***** =)*



magician847 said:


> i have to be annoying and say that there seems to be an illegal number of powerfists in the assault squad
> 
> sorry if im wrong!
> 
> M


No, I'm pretty sure you're not wrong. They may not be legal, but you've got to admit, they look sweet! I affectionately call them my Fist F****r Squad.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

awsome mate i like them alot, and not just the standard colors, well done!!!!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*Complete Fist F****r Squad Pics*

Finally took pics of the last five members of my Assault Fist F****r Squad. It took me a while cause I made some quick, but nice urban bases for them. Now i have to do 10 more for my Tact Squad and I'll be caught up. I'll make a quick tut for the bases later this week, so keep an eye out. I was extremely happy with the way the Sgt's Power Claw came out. I've never done one before and I was gonna try to use The Wraithlord's method, but it was next to impossible for me to do it on tiny little claws instead of a big sword. Nevertheless, I think it came freakin good. What do you think? (Oh, and I didn't use 'Ardcoat gloss on the eyes this time so there's no reflection distortion on the pics)










































































Oh, quick question. How the hell do I keep my running Assault Marines glued to their bases? I've reglued 2 of them already.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude there really good for your first marines only thing i would say is high lighting the eyes a little bit just a tiny amount of skull white in the back corner of the eye will help them stand out. also fixing the red paint around the eyes, but keep up the good work keep at it!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice weathering and damage on the power claw. Makes sense that a weapon used to punch people in armour and rip apart tanks would have some paint scratches on it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Imperial Dragon said:


> Dude there really good for your first marines only thing i would say is high lighting the eyes a little bit just a tiny amount of skull white in the back corner of the eye will help them stand out. also fixing the red paint around the eyes, but keep up the good work keep at it!


Agreed, Great looking models Clear color, and you can see that attention to detail has been done. Highlighting will defiantly finish these bad boyz up nicely!

Keep it up!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*Newest Addition to my army*

Here are some pics of my latest Marines. I still need to take some pics of my "Ork Hunter Veterans". When I do, I'll make sure to post them. First is my Double Chainsword Assault Squad. Extremely easy conversion that a blind monkey can do, so I don't think there's a need to explain.


























































Here's my converted Chaplain. I made him from a Khorne Berzerker. Chopped of the "rabbit ears", did some dental work, sliced off the respirators from a SM helmet (took 3 helmets to get it right), took Assault Marine Power Ax and cut off blade, shortened the staff, and glued on a banner top. On the pack I cut off the "exhaust" and replaced them with skulls from WHFB bits. His armor is 3:1 black and boltgun with a black wash over it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice models! Just thought id say that there is a member on Heresy named Lord Ramo who has a army named that but nevertheless very nice


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

Those chain-word conversions may be easy, but they look sick! :biggrin:

Great stuff man, I never really liked blue space marines (too many ultra-marine collectors out there...) but you may have just changed my mind! Oh and I love the Assault Vet's Power claw.. so awesome!

Good job!! :good:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I like it but the only part I dont like are the eyes.

They seem too big and red for some of the models


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> I like it but the only part I dont like are the eyes.
> 
> They seem too big and red for some of the models


Yeah, that's only with the first 2 squads. I used GW 'Ard Coat on the lenses to give them a true glass finish. They look really good on the models, but on pictures they look HUGE because of the flash. You'll notice, that's not the case on half my Power fist squad and my entire double chainsword assault squad. I decided not to use the 'Ard coat for that very reason.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

nice work so far! i like the detailing on the backpacks how you colored in to show gauges and such, really nice touch! the battle damage on the power fists looks cool and i love the look of the double chainsword, it just looks mean!

as for the assault squad, i pin all my minis to the bases. by that i mean i drill i tiny hole in bottom of one of the feet and also through the base where i want him to stand. then glue a piece of wire (i use a paperclip that is just a tad smaller in diameter than the hole) into the foot and then stick it through the hole and glue the pin to the base from underneath, then clip off any excess wire.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

also, if you have a bit of greenstuff if you put that over the wire under the base, then it holds even better.

definitly nice work there dude, like the chaplin, although i dont like the look of skulls, to me they dont look really good quality, but thats not your fault, thats GW's.

but i definitly like them, and for once someone has drilled barrels and removed mould lines.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

lookin good thus far, but a quick tip. if u do a little less on the high lights, making an l shape on hard edges and almost v or c shapes on the curves it will be alittle more subtle,and if u di 2 stages its works even better. also on the gw website they have an awesoome article on sm eyes, it dirt simple and look spretty good, but again they are coming along nicely


----------

